# [Icon pack]HiLite icon pack series



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been hard at work making some icon packs. I have started from scratch and so far have about 70 custom icons developed. I have used those as the base for my HiLite series of icons.

Each pack is compatible with ADW, NOVA, and APEX launchers and will include all custom icons, at least 4 wallpapers, and all icons will be themed to some extent using appfilter.

This series will have White, Holo Blue, Dark Blue, Red, and Pink.

Please let me know your thoughts and feedback. I will be adding icons to my base as time allows.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Reserved white

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Reserved white

Reserved Pink icons

Hey mods... why isn't this getting added as a reply

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

One more try


----------

